
An unofficial WWDC app for OS X - insidegui
https://github.com/insidegui/WWDC
======
Longhanks
So refreshing to see a nice desktop app built without Electron.

A well defined interface, designed specifically for the platform the author
targeted. Major props to the author!

~~~
bluetidepro
Curious, what do you have against Electron built apps? I feel like the last
few apps I've used that were built on Electron actually worked quite nicely.
Wondering what you found bad with them...

~~~
Longhanks
Their UI feels alien on every platform. The startup time, memory consumption
and general performance is subpar to native applications. Generally, I feel
like developers who make software for platforms individually care more for
user experience. Like this app, for example, it feels polished, uses the
native OS X UI elements and performs super fast (much due to Swift in its
nature being faster than JavaScript).

I certainly see the point and some use cases for Electron, however I dislike
the recent trend of reinventing the wheel of every application using Electron.

~~~
jventura
I'm developing an Electron application and I have to agree with you. Although
I do not care much about memory consumption, the startup time on a Windows
laptop I have sucks too much. Also, I've been doing web development for the
last 5 years but web frontend tools are such a PITA even comparing to desktop
crossplatform tools, let alone platform specific frameworks..

------
egwynn
I mis-parsed the headline as “WWDC for (OS X 4.0)” instead of “(WWDC for OS X)
4.0”. I was confused until I clicked.

~~~
jo909
I was confused until I read your comment.

I thought that was some "funny" ancient app with technology from way back
when. I know nothing about the Apple ecosystem and did not really read much of
the text, but that screenshot did kind of look like the past.

------
FireBeyond
I thought this was an official app for a moment. Saw this:

"The app has a powerful search feature. When you first launch the app, It
indexes the videos database and downloads transcripts from ASCIIWWDC, so when
you search, not only will you get search results from session titles and
descriptions, but also from what the presenter said in the sessions."

And was all pissed off.

"Damnit, Apple, how about you do something similar for the App Store?!?"

Then I realized...

------
Philipp__
Amazing! So nice... When I saw github page, and that Swift yellow color in
language details line, smirk was drawn on my face! <3 Native desktop apps

------
nicky0
This a superbly designed app and really well implemented. Thanks for posting
it here.

Genuinely useful both for past WWDC videos and (presumably) for keeping up to
date next week. Love the ability to search text within the talks.

------
czk
This is pretty convenient for watching past videos. The inclusion of subtitles
from ASCIIWWDC is a nice touch.

------
archagon
I wish there was an easy way to support projects like this. Click a button?
Put a quarter in the tip jar.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Click the link that says "Psst, want me to love you? Then check this out "

~~~
archagon
I mean in a general sense. I'd pay for all sorts of things I currently get for
free — writing, art, software, videos — if it was as easy as clicking a
button. Getting out my wallet, entering a credit card number, and going
through the payment steps is too much work for a quarter.

~~~
voltagex_
This is what [http://flattr.com](http://flattr.com) was meant to solve.
Gratipay and Patreon also work but I'm allergic to recurring billing.

------
phatbyte
I would pay for a app like this. Congrats to the author, and great work on
making it an native app.

------
xufi
Pretty cool. I've been wanting something like this for a bit sine I've been
wanting to make an app and this coming up so I can keep in touch with the new
technologies being announced . Thanks!

------
SakiWatanabe
Electron based app takes way too long to start up. Yes, I like visual studio
code etc. But I hate its startup time so for quick changes I just use sublime
text or vim.

------
dceddia
Anyone else notice the string "macOS" in the screenshot? Is Apple moving away
from the OS X naming scheme?

~~~
jdminhbg
> NOTICE: The sessions shown in the screenshot are NOT REAL.

